# IKA on self build



## hobbsy (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi everyone

We bought some land a few years ago down on the West cost of the Peloponnese, we are now thinking of building. We have already put down our base, this was done about 3 years ago.

Could anyone tell me if we are going to self build do we have to either pay the full IKA, get a discount on IKA or pay nothing at all (I know that maybe pushing it a bit).

Would love to here your comments, thank you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Hobbsy

Unfortunately you have to pay the full amount regardless of who builds it. The estimate of IKA "days" is spelled out in the building permit, and until you have shown proof of payment of that number of "days" (at about 55 EUR per day) then you cannot get a building completion certificate, which declares trhe property legal, entitles you to permanent DEH power hook up etc. If you have not paid in the requisite number of days by the time the building permit expires there are substantial penalties.


----------



## CTSORB (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Damn IKA*



hobbsy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We bought some land a few years ago down on the West cost of the Peloponnese, we are now thinking of building. We have already put down our base, this was done about 3 years ago.
> 
> ...


Hi Hobbsy,

As far as I know from a friend, you can select one job (bricks,plaster, painting) and not pay, it can be done by you.


----------



## hobbsy (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, I don't know how we done it, but we have electric and water put on already. We built our base then decided not to go any further and we shipped over a mobile home and put on the base.
Our engineer arranged for us to have the electric and water put on through the Mayor.
We have had our Electic for 3 years and the water for 2 years. As our building permit has now expired we know we will have to apply for another one, but don't intend to do this until next year.




CTSORB said:


> Hi Hobbsy,
> 
> As far as I know from a friend, you can select one job (bricks,plaster, painting) and not pay, it can be done by you.


----------



## karonnz (Mar 8, 2011)

hobbsy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We bought some land a few years ago down on the West cost of the Peloponnese, we are now thinking of building. We have already put down our base, this was done about 3 years ago.
> 
> ...


Any building in Greece to be legal means that IKA has to be paid. You can either go to IKA and pay yourself or through your engineer - i personally would go through engineer for a small fee as it's a horrible process (i know) If you build through a company, then they usually include IKA in there price


----------

